# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Best brand of Roller Door

## juan

Need to replace my old Gliderol roller door on the carport and hear conflicting stories from the salespeople.
Door is a 3400w x 2400h door and it will need to be colorbond and electrically operated.
Have been quoted on a B&D Series 2 Low profile door ($1700 incl gst))and a Gliderol door($1500 including GST).  The B&D sales people keep saying their door is a better door than Gliderol. Had one quote for a steel-line door($1925) but that was the highest quote.  Have not been to look at them up close yet but would like to know what experiences others have had. 
Can anyone offer some thoughts on which way to go. 
Cheers

----------


## China

Although the steeline is the most expensive I beleive from experience that they are the better door, especialy their controlers, I use to have a B&D and I had enless trouble so much so that I replaced it, with a steeline, went from day one for six years without a problem, since buying my cuurrent house I have replaced the controlers with steeline. The doors are B&D and they are playing up, they will also get replaced

----------


## juan

Thanks China. What sort of problems have you had with the B&D? 
Cheers

----------


## China

juan the controlers (B&D) were constantly failing due to powercuts interfearance from various sources, every time the power went off they had to be reprogrammed, they would open and close randomly. The curtins are simply falling apart and they are not that old rivits are popping out the nylon strips are tearing in places, and just hours ago the spring in one door has broken rendering the door useless, I have been informed by my neibour that the doors are only three years old

----------


## spruik

> juan the controlers (B&D) were constantly failing due to powercuts interfearance from various sources, every time the power went off they had to be reprogrammed, they would open and close randomly. The curtins are simply falling apart and they are not that old rivits are popping out the nylon strips are tearing in places, and just hours ago the spring in one door has broken rendering the door useless, I have been informed by my neibour that the doors are only three years old

  Hmmm... made in China?  :Smilie:

----------


## juan

How long should one expect a door curtain to last opening a couple of times a day?

----------


## woodbe

Juan, 
It's not a roller door, but we have a wide B&D Panel lift door. It was installed as part of our garage reno. 
It's very wide, so this is a special case, but come November, it will have been installed for 2 full years, and we are STILL waiting for the door to be fixed. The remaining issues are that it came with some damaged panels, and it is not opening squarely (when it's shut, there is a gap under one side) We have verified that the problem is with B&D, and they accept that, but they just never come to fix it. 
As for the opener and remotes, we have never had a problem with them. Opens every time. 
woodbe.

----------


## ZoomJC

Bugger, 
I have just paid to have 2 B&D panel lift doors fitted to my garage/soon-to-be-built carport. Anyone else have trouble with these doors. Anyone out there who actually loves them??

----------


## woodbe

Zoom, 
Don't get me wrong, these are great doors. Just be aware that the after-sales service aint too hot. 
Bottom line for us is, we got their money  :Smilie:  They can have it when they give us the door we ordered. Make sure you hold back a big percentage of the total price until you are happy with the end result. 
woodbe.

----------


## China

How long should one expect a door curtain to last opening a couple of times a day?
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________
A lot longer than three years

----------


## Don777

Hmmmm how long to a roller door last ??? 
Have two 
1. Gliderol of driveway, between house and side fence ( instead of auto gates ) 
been there 10 years plus ( so about 25,000 open/close operations )
motor orginal, control replace only due to two remotes failing and no longer aval.. 
2. firma-door on garage, manual, second hand when bought 24 years ago. no problems 
3. tilt a door ( no brand ) on garage/workshop about 30 years old and now motorised 
cheers Don

----------


## juan

Thanks for that Don.  That sounds more like it. I am leaning toward Gliderol.

----------


## China

Just one thing to add, Seeline doors and their controllers are totaly Australian made

----------


## m6sports

has anyone used a Merlin Roller door opener 
ive been looking around at both bunnings and ebay and found a Merlin for $258
on ebay that looks better then the ones a bunnings

----------


## Uncle Bob

> has anyone used a Merlin Roller door opener 
> ive been looking around at both bunnings and ebay and found a Merlin for $258
> on ebay that looks better then the ones a bunnings

  I bought (from ebay) and installed one at the father inlaws place. Seems to work alright. Had a bit of a problem with the drive spool fitting into roller doors' spokes. Had to lower the drive end of the door and grind out a bit of the spokes to get it to fit.

----------


## kombiman

+1 for the steeline door, -5 million for the [/expletives] assembler/installer.  Once I rescrewed the door to the centre roller of the drum and re aligned it it stopped jamming half way up.  Company wanted $100 'deposit' to come look at it when it was 2 days old!   
6 years later door still works great.  Looks good too.

----------


## pez

STEELINE?? All interesting, because I'm just discovering that to own a steeline door is expensive. 
They've just temporarily fixed a problem with 'pressure' points in the mechanism of a 4 yr old tilt door - dodgy bolts in other words. They told me initially that the bolts have worn due to the weight of the door. When I asked them to explain why they make heavy doors, if the bolts can't hold the weight, they changed the story, saying it was my fault for not having it serviced yearly.  But how can servicing prevent wear on a bolt????
So the cost? $859 to replace the parts, they said because the parts had to be 'ordered in'. When I asked more questions about why a 4 year old door would require this extent of repair, the price came down to $660 because they realised they had parts in the storeroom. I have already had to replace the motor, and at a minimum cost of a service - the call out fee - @ $110/year, I'm thinking of replacing it completely with another brand.... don't feel I can trust them.

----------


## achjimmy

Hi All 
Just looking at a shed and have decided on Ranbuild but one dealer does Gliderol and the other steel line. It will be a 5m wide by 3m high door so i want a good one. I am reasonably confident either will do the job but just wondering how heavy these will be and whats the best way to install them.

----------


## Bloss

My Gliderol 5m x2.7m w remore drive roller door has been in for a bout a year now and has been faultless. But' that's just one . . .

----------

